# Recta Pocket Watch



## kyledim (May 5, 2010)

Hi all,

this is my first post on here so i thought id start off wwith saying hello. Im 23 from south wales in the uk and manage a small family owned jewellers.

My grandfarther recently gave me a pocket watch to start my collection off, the only thing is I would like to know a bit about it and how much it is worth. Its a recta pocket watch in reasonable condition, identical to this one i found on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200466694528&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

any help would be greatly recieved

kind regards

Kyle


----------

